

What Everyone Knows About Austerity - brg
http://cafehayek.com/2012/12/what-everyone-knows-about-austerity.html

======
brg
I found this an interesting rebuttal to a previous discussion held on hacker
news. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4931272>

